# EuroBSDCon 2022



## Krvopije (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm interested in going to the EuroBSDCon 2022 (would be my first BSD conference), but I'm somewhat confused by the pricing on the homepage.
For me it is somehwat unclear what I'm really getting for the conference ticket





						Registration – EuroBSDCon
					






					2022.eurobsdcon.org
				



Are the tutorial days included or is it solely the talks?
Has anyone experience with the tickets from prior conferences?
I don't see any contacts on their homepage either, so I am somewhat clueless who and what to ask.
Maybe some of you can help me out.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## twschulz (Jul 1, 2022)

Typically, you register for the conference (which are the talks). Tutorials are in addition to the conference. This is done to know how many people are going to the tutorials and save some money for people not interested in the tutorials, or are attending the devsummit, which happens the same time as the tutorials. 

I'm not sure if the social event cost is included in the conference or if is listed for additional people not attending the conference (e.g., if you have a spouse who is traveling with you, not attending the conference, but will join for the social event). If it isn't, it still seems like you could order when you arrive, as there is no difference in costs.

You are right that there is nothing for contact on the website, but you can contact the EuroBSD Foundation, and they should answer your question quickly.


----------



## fraxamo (Jul 1, 2022)

Krvopije said:


> Are the tutorial days included or is it solely the talks?


No, the tutorial days are separate to the conference and look to be priced by the day.


Krvopije said:


> Has anyone experience with the tickets from prior conferences?


I have been before (Paris 2017) and seem to recall that I paid for the tutorials as well as the conference.


Krvopije said:


> I don't see any contacts on their homepage either, so I am somewhat clueless who and what to ask.


Someone else mentioned the EuroBSD Foundation. If you don't get any response or joy from them you could always try the FreeBSD Foundation.

I highly recommend going. If I could I would go every year. Good luck!


----------



## Krvopije (Jul 2, 2022)

Thank you both very much. 
I'll write an e-mail to the EuroBSD Foundation and explain what I'm interested in and ask what tickets I need to purchase.


----------

